# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин E31597749F8AD3F5FE0D6B824F5D4D8A [not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitMiner.gen, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32=
 > =2EAdAgent.uf]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: E31597749F8AD3F5FE0D6B824F5D4D8A 
Размер в байтах: 6160070

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:10, в том числе:
 безопасные:4
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:10, в том числе:
 безопасные:4
 вредоносные:3
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

